# Florida weather



## ggoldy (Nov 19, 2014)

25 degrees F this morning. I'm about 1 mile north of the gulf. This is Florida, in November, for crying out loud! This isn't supposed to happen untill January, or February. People think "Florida, grunt, warm" but this is Northwest Florida. The 'other' Florida. More like southern Alabama, really. {{{BRRR}}}
Glad I'm not a plumber, anymore


----------



## Keystone (Nov 19, 2014)

Here in Minnesota we just call that Wednesday! :mrgreen:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 19, 2014)

Keystone said:


> Here in Minnesota we just call that Wednesday! :mrgreen:


LoL from Chicago.


----------



## surfman (Nov 19, 2014)

But it's a wet cold...


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 19, 2014)

"a wet cold" LOL yeah! I don't know how some of you guys handle it. I heard there was 6 feet of snow in Buffalo. I grew up in eastern Pa. and I can't imagine 6 feet! I hated shoveling 6 inches!


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 19, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> 25 degrees F this morning. I'm about 1 mile north of the gulf. This is Florida, in November, for crying out loud! This isn't supposed to happen untill January, or February. People think "Florida, grunt, warm" but this is Northwest Florida. The 'other' Florida. More like southern Alabama, really. {{{BRRR}}}
> Glad I'm not a plumber, anymore



* Yep! Let's not forget to tell the oracle AlGore how much we're all enjoying this current round of "man made global warming." * :roll:


----------



## surfman (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey, it's called Climate Change now... :roll:


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe the new 'Ice Age' has started.
We can call it Wednesday like Ick..... says LOL


----------



## mattfl467 (Nov 19, 2014)

41 degrees this morning in SWFL, still shorts weather for me!


----------



## Knee Deep (Nov 19, 2014)

I grew up in Buffalo, experienced the infamous Blizzard of '77...moved to Florida - but man it is cold today. Agree, this wet cold is a different kind of cold!


----------



## mattfl467 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah it's weird up in New Jersey I would be wearing a t shirt when it was 50 out, if it hits 50 down here in FL I have a snowsuit on and my teeth are chattering.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 19, 2014)

Florida,

Y'all are getting what Texas had last week and over the weekend. Southerly winds from the gulf are warming us now.  

Agreed, wet and cold, real cold for E TX this time of year. _buurrr_

Man, those folks up in NY are getting it bad. [-o<


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 20, 2014)

surfman said:


> Hey, it's called Climate Change now... :roll:



*How about we just call it for what it REALLY is...A concocted money-grabbing hoax for the truly gullible amongst us?* 8-[


----------



## KMixson (Nov 20, 2014)

Buffalo can get a "wet cold" also depending on which way the wind is blowing. If it is coming off Lake Erie it is rough.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 21, 2014)

I could be mistaken but I think my sister (lives in PA) told me that Buffalo's 6 feet was lake effect snows. But maybe she said they had more on the way from lake effect. Regardless, if you wanna make it miserable, just get the temp to 100ish or below 32 and add a good dose of southern humidity and it's a game changer.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 23, 2014)

ggoldy said:


> 25 degrees F this morning. I'm about 1 mile north of the gulf. This is Florida, in November, for crying out loud! This isn't supposed to happen untill January, or February. People think "Florida, grunt, warm" but this is Northwest Florida. The 'other' Florida. More like southern Alabama, really. {{{BRRR}}}
> Glad I'm not a plumber, anymore



That same day it was 18 at my house and I'm 5 plus hrs. North of you


----------

